# SOS: Fischsterben! Chlor?



## Lavendel (3. Apr. 2011)

Salut zusammen,

wir leben in Frankreich, im wunderschönen Naturschutzgebiet der Drôme und heute bitte ich Euch Sachverständigen um Hilfe. Wir haben seit vielen Jahren einen Fischteich und wie jedes Frühjahr lassen wir nach dem Winter das Wasser ab, das es stark verunreinigt und trübe ist. So auch dieses Jahr.

Nur sterben uns heute - am Tag danach - die Fische. Unser Wasser kommt aus einer kommunalen Quelle, die seit diesem Jahr gechlort wird. Kann es sein, dass es am Chlor liegt, oder hat sonst jemand einen spontanen Verdacht? Hat jemand Ideen, was tun, um dem Fischsterben entgegen zu wirken? Bei den Fischen handelt es sich um Goldfische und um einen einzelnen Karpfen.

Eine zweite Frage dreht sich um den Karpfen. Jeden Winter bekommt er am Kopf beginnend weiß-graue krankhafte Stellen, die sich wie teilweise lösen. Zum Sommer verschwindet das wieder. Hat dazu jemand einen rettenden Gedanken?

viele freundliche Grüße und Danke für dieses Forum
Micha


----------



## Regs (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: SOS: Fischsterben! Chlor?*

Hallo Micha,

tut mir leid dass Deine Fische tot sind. Sind alle Fische gestorben oder einige? Hat Dein Karpfen überlebt?

Bei den Stellen kann es sich um Karpfenpocken handeln.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: SOS: Fischsterben! Chlor?*

Hallo Micha und :willkommen

Ob Chlor im Wasser ist kann dir nur eine Wasseranalyse verraten. Glaub ich aber nicht dran das ein Versorger so viel Chlor in das Wasser gibt das es den Fischen schadet.
Kannst du an Brunnenwasser kommen ? Das könnte helfen.

Einen Teich reinigt man aber auch nicht komplett und tauscht das ganze Wasser aus 

Der Karpfen hat Karpfenpocken, die verschwinden bei höherer Wassertemperatur wieder und sind nicht heilbar.


----------



## Lavendel (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: SOS: Fischsterben! Chlor?*

Vielen Dank für Euer Mitdenken und das freundliche Willkommen!

Ahhh, Karpfenpocken und nicht heilbar - dann brauchen wir diese fies-teure Medizin nicht mehr kaufen. Danke für diese Antwort!

Das Chlor ist auf jeden Fall schmeckbar im Leitungswasser (leider), aber ansonsten haben wir nix anders gemacht, als die Jahre zuvor auch. Nur dass jetzt bereits 4 Fische (von ca. 20) tot sind. Es ist uns ein Rätsel. Aber ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass so eine Geschichte auch für Euch Spezies ein Fall für die Kristallkugel ist. Vielleicht fällt Euch ja dennoch irgendetwas auf?! Stress vielleicht? Tut man daher nie das ganze Wasser auf einmal wechseln?

viele Grüße
Micha


----------



## Regs (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: SOS: Fischsterben! Chlor?*

Hallo Micha,
wenn Du den gesamten Pool komplett neu aus der Leitung voll laufen lässt, ist das Wasser stark mit Chlor und Sauerstoff gesättigt. Möglicher Weise auch noch mit Kupfer & Co. das in den Leitungen ausgewaschen wurde. Eine gesunde Mischung ist das nicht. Die Aquarianer kippen bei einem Wasserwechsel mit chlorhaltigem Wasser eigentlich immer Wasseraufbereiter ins Wasser oder lassen das Wasser ausgasen.

Wenn Du noch mal einen Wasserwechsel machst, dann wechsele testweise erst Mal ein Drittel bis maximal die Hälfte - Du kannst das ja problemlos wiederholen.


----------



## Lavendel (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: SOS: Fischsterben! Chlor?*

Salut Regine,

verstehe ich Dich richtig, dass das Wasser so aus der Leitung möglicherweise zu sauerstoffhaltig für die Fische ist? Und was ist _Wasseraufbereiter_? Kann man das kaufen?

vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe
Micha


----------



## jochen (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: SOS: Fischsterben! Chlor?*

Hi,

tja, in unseren Nachbarländern (Frankreich und Italien sind bekannt dafür, jepp Italy ist kein Nachbarland... ist es schon mal Gang und Gebe das sehr stark gechlort wird,
so eine extreme Überwachung wie bei uns in Deutschland gibt es da nicht.

Sollte es wirklich am Chlor liegen, würde ein Reiser Blockfilter gute Dienste leisten,
mit der richtig dazu gewählten Filterpatrone kann man auch Kupfer etc. aus dem Wasser eliminieren.

http://www.reiser-filtertechnik.de/liferay-portal/web/guest/blockfilter

Habt ihr die Möglichkeit eure Wasserwerte des Versorgers zu erfahren ? Das wäre hilfreich. Sollte der Chlorwert wirklich so hoch sein, würden sich die rund 150 €uronen was so ein Filter kostet, wirklich lohnen.

Das Problem wird wohl sein, das in Frankreich hinter der Wasserversorgung, zum grössten Teil, riesige Konzerne stecken, und die genaue Ermittlung der Werte wohl sehr schlecht zu erfahren ist.

Bei uns in Deutschland ist der Versorger verpflichtet die genauen Werte den Verbraucher jeder Zeit auszustellen, erhöhte Chlorung *muss*  öffentlich informiert werden.
Die Gemeinden und Städte werden informiert, und diese sind zu einen öffentlichen Aushang verpflichtet.

Grüssle,
Jochen.


----------



## Regs (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: SOS: Fischsterben! Chlor?*



Lavendel schrieb:


> Salut Regine,
> 
> verstehe ich Dich richtig, dass das Wasser so aus der Leitung möglicherweise zu sauerstoffhaltig für die Fische ist? Und was ist _Wasseraufbereiter_? Kann man das kaufen?
> 
> ...



Hallo Micha,
Wasseraufbereiter kann man in jedem Aquaristik-Laden kaufen. Allerdings fällt es mir schwer mir vorzustellen, dass man den in großen Mengen in einen Teich kippt.

Versuch es doch beim nächsten Mal mit mehreren kleineren Teilwasserwechseln. Dann kann das Chlor ausgasen und der hohe Sauerstoffgehalt des Wassers kann in der Verdünnung den Tieren nicht schaden.

Zu hoch mit Gas gesättigtes Wasser kann zu der sogenannten Gasbläschenkrankheit führen. Hier gibts eine Erklärung dafür im JBL Online Hospital.


----------

